# Progress/Regress??



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

My buddy Stu came over. He's an expert because he has a lot of tools and when he was young he put together a kit car. He got right in and started disconnecting stuff. We disconnected cables including the clutch. I suppose that's progress. Although perhaps since I'm still taking apart the engine, it's only regression. Stu did not want to look at the shop manual. I will say that speeds things up. However, I have no idea about some of the stuff we disconnected. I'm trying to label things, but I've got a bad feeling the labels aren't going to make sense.

I think engine removal is near. We have to disconnect the axels and the exhaust.


----------

